# Problems with clam shell Heat press + Curing



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Do any DTG printers use a clam shell style heatpress? I have a HIX 600D Clam-shell press which is great, except that its almost impossible to get even preassure distribution due to the floating lower platen. The lower platen is not actually flat but angled downwards and it suppose to go flat when the top heating element is pressed down.

When I try to set it to minimal preassure for curing white ink prints, the top part of the design would cure properly but the bottom part might not due to it being further away from the heating element (i,e the lower platen hasn't flattened out completely).

Anyone use the Hix/Hottronix auto-opening clam shells? I'd like to know what settings you use to cure prints.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I have the stahls hottronix auto open and dont have any problems at all. I set my pressure to 2 and it works perfect. I tried to set it to 1 but it wasnt enough to keep it closed. On 2 I can still see the steam coming out though.


----------

